# video tutorial how to attach flatbands on industrial cattys



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...de?feature=mhum


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good video !


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Do they shoot well like that i got loads of old frames lying round not used...


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> Do they shoot well like that i got loads of old frames lying round not used...


yes they do


----------

